# Seeking Placement & Recruitment Agencies inAustralia



## BadihBarakat (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,
I am in the process of applying for Subclass 489 visa but it seems that the employment offer is a must. I am trying through job search sites but the probability in getting an offer is very low since I am outside Australia.
I need the contact of Placement & Recruitment Agencies who can help me finding a job and getting an employment offer in order to proceed with the visa process.
Thanks,


----------

